# Smok Alien V1.2.11



## Nailedit77 (18/1/17)

Performance optimization

http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/ispalien

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## LynkedZA (18/1/17)

Sickboy77 said:


> Performance optimization
> 
> http://www.smoktech.com/support/upgrade/toolsandfirmware/ispalien


Any idea what changes have taken place


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> Any idea what changes have taken place


Havent had time to update as yet, prob do it in the morning. Just says permance optimization...


----------



## LynkedZA (18/1/17)

How do u find the alien i need a new mod. Choices are RX, Alien, G Priv, LMC, Minikin or the Fuchai 213 unless someone has suggestions


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/17)

Nice find @Sickboy77 when I looked on monday it was still 1.2.2.
@LynkedZA so far I see

it has an updated prompt when putting in a new coil, asks you if you want the new resistance or the previous old one.
text on the puffs menu is larger, possibly all text in the menu is larger, display screen is the same.

screen can be flipped upside down

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## LynkedZA (18/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Nice find @Sickboy77 when I looked on monday it was still 1.2.2.
> @LynkedZA so far I see
> 
> it has an updated prompt when putting in a new coil, asks you if you want the new resistance or the previous old one.
> ...


I never found flipping the screen upside down to be useful but sounds good whats ur opininion on the alien im considering one


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> How do u find the alien i need a new mod. Choices are RX, Alien, G Priv, LMC, Minikin or the Fuchai 213 unless someone has suggestions


Alien has bad paint wear, peels on some versions, but if you can live with that then is spot on for performance and comfort, its my daily driver.
Im not a fan of your other choices except maybe the new Minikin V1.5 with boost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LynkedZA (18/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Alien has bad paint wear, peels on some versions, but if you can live with that then is spot on for performance and comfort, its my daily driver.
> Im not a fan of your other choices except maybe the new Minikin V1.5 with boost.


Im new to vaping would the alien do well in a sleeve? What else can u recommend thats not too pricey and pref 2 batteries max


----------



## blujeenz (18/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> Im new to vaping would the alien do well in a sleeve? What else can u recommend thats not too pricey and pref 2 batteries max


Should do, Sir Vape has them as well.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/smok-alien-200w-silicone-sleeve
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/smok-alien-200w-silicone-sleeve
I havent seen any negatives on the forum regarding the Hotcig R150, really good looking mod.






and then easier on the pocket would be the Evic VTC dual.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-evic-vtc-dual-75w-or-150w-mod
a good workhorse but nothing much to look at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (19/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> How do u find the alien i need a new mod. Choices are RX, Alien, G Priv, LMC, Minikin or the Fuchai 213 unless someone has suggestions


Sold my minikin v2 for this. Much easier in the pockets. Excellent build quality and fits 25mm tanks
Snow Wolf 200 Plus


----------



## The_Fran (19/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> Im new to vaping would the alien do well in a sleeve? What else can u recommend thats not too pricey and pref 2 batteries max



Hi there i also have the alien with the paint issue apparently it was a big batch that went wrong. The new ones is perfect solid paint. Mine is in a sleeve and that stopped the easy chipping. Great mod and battery life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (19/1/17)

Did it. Quick and easy.

Got the new coil menu and it does look better as well as saw the option to flip the screen although I doubt I'll be using that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LynkedZA (19/1/17)

Ashley A said:


> Did it. Quick and easy.
> 
> Got the new coil menu and it does look better as well as saw the option to flip the screen although I doubt I'll be using that.


Coil menu?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (19/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> Coil menu?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobZ_1989 (19/1/17)

There also seems to be changes to the way the mod behaves when auto lock is turned off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (19/1/17)

Oh cool like a cuboid

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

Have you noticed a drop in power since the update? It almost feels if I have to push higher watts or higher temp in tc mode. Maybe I'm just going cookoo

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## LynkedZA (20/1/17)

Maybe it changed the way the mod read resistance. If the mod reads lower than before u will have less voltage at the same wattage setting

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (20/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> Have you noticed a drop in power since the update? It almost feels if I have to push higher watts or higher temp in tc mode. Maybe I'm just going cookoo
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Might need to see a vet, nothings changed on mine. 
Volts / read ohms= exactly stated current (in soft mode)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (20/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Might need to see a vet, nothings changed on mine.
> Volts / read ohms= exactly stated current (in soft mode)


I think I will definitely go see a vet then ... and maybe even an animal behaviorist whIle I'm at it. It's about time I stop linking my privates and chasing postman
Mesah thinks mesah getting flusa maybe. Or jar jar binx syndrome - only way out is euthanasia.


----------



## LynkedZA (20/1/17)

gdigitel said:


> I think I will definitely go see a vet then ... and maybe even an animal behaviorist whIle I'm at it. It's about time I stop linking my privates and chasing postman
> Mesah thinks mesah getting flusa maybe. Or jar jar binx syndrome - only way out is euthanasia.



Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (21/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> How do u find the alien i need a new mod. Choices are RX, Alien, G Priv, LMC, Minikin or the Fuchai 213 unless someone has suggestions


I got mine a week or so ago and I really like it.Very comfortable in the hand,great fire switch and screen.Mine arrived with the latest chip version.efun top.com has them for $44.00usd.well worth it.IMO if it had a user programmable preheat like my Maxo it would be almost perfect.That said I highly recommend it.P. S.the Minikin is very nice although at about twice the price of the Alien.


----------



## kev mac (21/1/17)

LynkedZA said:


> Im new to vaping would the alien do well in a sleeve? What else can u recommend thats not too pricey and pref 2 batteries max


I got a sleeve that is designed for it coming in the mail,only a couple of bucks and I'm using Lg he2 Brownies ,also Lg he 4s Lgs never let me down. I 've also used Samsung 2500Ah (the light green) that are fine but prefer Lg .


----------



## kev mac (21/1/17)

Ashley A said:


> Did it. Quick and easy.
> 
> Got the new coil menu and it does look better as well as saw the option to flip the screen although I doubt I'll be using that.


@Ashley A good to hear you found the update easy,some reviewers have said it to be a bit convoluted.


----------

